# Fishing Knots



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I know this was on the old board, It was some good info. I've been to animatedknots.com and a few other places that are very helpful. But, what makes one knot better for tying line to swivel or hook than another. I noticed some guys used a different knot to tie every piece of tackle, is this neccesary? I know to use uni-uni to tie most line to line, but what about the rest of the knots?


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

This is one of those questions that doesn't have a cut and dried answer. Everyone will give you a different angle... and tell you that the next guy's full of it. That being said: here's my answer...

I know <U>how</U> to tie probably 3-4 times the amount of knots I actually USE. My personal top5 are

Uni knot- for making a loop in my leader, making a line to line/leader connection, attaching line to spool

3-turn improved clinch not- for attaching hooks to leader (this will be a thorn to most, but it's always worked for me)

Albright Knot- for attaching heavy leader (mono or coated seven strand) to line/power pro

Bimini twist- best knot (IMO) for creating a double line

Spider Hitch- fastest knot for creating a double line

Figure 8 Knot- for attaching coated seven strand to hooks/jigs

These are the knots that I tie most, and that I can tie in the heat of battle, FAST. Of all of them the Uni is the most versatile and quick. Definitelythe one that I would key in on learning, and learning to tie properly. From there learn as many or as few different knots as you want, but I think you'll find you'll still tie the Uni-Knot most often.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I also can tie around a dozen or so knots but typically only use about 4 for all fishing. For inshore: Trilene knot, sometimes improved clinch. Line to line no matter # test double sometimes triple surgeons knot. Offshore I use Trilene knot, and snell hooks, big # test I use palomar and offshore 4 wrap.

Seven strand ss leader: figure 8, single strand: haywire twist.

I usually don't use a double line when trolling but when I do it's a spider hitch due to quick and easy.

To me the Trilene knot is the best and is easy to tie right use just 4 to 5 wraps (4 with higher # test like above 40)

My .02:letsdrink


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Being an surf/inshore and freshwater fisherman, I dont guess I need all of the knots that sopme of the big game guys need. I primarily use these:

Improved clinch: for just about anything I can. Never had one fail.

Blood knot: Line to fluoro leader

Nail knot: Fly line to leader

Arbor knot: Line to reel.

I know how to tie a few more, but I have never realy needed them. Not much need for a Bimini twist on those monster 3/4 lb bluegill!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I use improved clinch knot for 20 # line and lighter. Above that, I use Centauri, quick, easy and does not fail. The clinch knot does not work well for heavy line; I proved that on a tensile tester.

Uni knot for braid. 

Hooks are snelled.

Some other knots, like blood knot, are for special applications, like making rigswith multiple hooks.

Some other knots are very good. But you have to be able to tie some in a hurry while at sea. It is not so easy on a pitching boat.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

palomar knot.. leaders to swivels & lures: crimp leader to circle hook.. 4 turn uni 50 lb. +:toast


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Five turn Uni-Knot for everything.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished in the Shark Tourney this weekend. was using braid tied to a swivel. had a 4-5 turn simple cinch knot pull on me. my fishing partner said he's had the same problem and tied some sort of double loop knot with a knot tied on tag end incase it slipped it would get caught on this tag knot. Didn't have any problems after that and landed a 5.5' bull shark. i will ask him what type of knot it was and post later.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

I like this web page, shows the animation of several different knots.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to use the simple clinch too, did some test with some weights at my house after the knot thread on the old board, and it always slips, on small test I'll use a improved clinch, but it doesnt make that nice of a knot on larger test... I practiced some knots with different test one night after I started this thread and I like the albright for line to line(leader) connections...snell..uni, and trilene... Other than those, I dont know much else. But hell...how many do ya need!?!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

n-reel -trouble- that is some ass you have there as your avatar. Wow! Oh yeah, back to knots- I went to the animatedknots.com site and found it very helpful. Now- time to practice!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

here is another good knot source.

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

well i suppose i may as well throw my .000002 cents worth in.. i only really use 4 knots..so here goes:

for line to swivel i use a cinch knot or dewy loop knot..very easy and never had one fail me.

for line to hook i snell-not sure if thats really a knot but its how i attack all of my hooks except for 2 hook dropper type rigs, and sometimes even for those (just snip the loop about a 1/4 in to 1/2 from the blood knot)

to form the loops that attach to my hooks in a two hook rig i use a blood knot. also use a blood knot to tie leader to mainline for real spooky fish.

and of course for wire i use a haywire twist. i only use coffee color singlestrand so the haywire twist is the best choice.

I will use an albright knot once in a blue moon but its rare that i need too.

anyways these are the knots that I use and they work well enough for me, in the endI think its more importent that you are good at tying the knots and comfortable in using them than it is to know how to tie a bunch of diffrent knots.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

for any connection to hooks, swivels, or anything with an 'eye' .... the 5-turn uni knot

for any type of connection such as mono to leader or braid to leader, i use the albright.

and for any situation where i attach 2 lines to each other, that would be under the spool (such as power-pro to mono) i tie a bimini twist on both ends and do a 9-wrap loop.


----------



## ticklestick (Oct 25, 2007)

All good information. thanx


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

mono to hooks and swivels

uni for braid to florocarbon

polamar for braid to hooks and swivels


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ths has been an informative topic. Any other opinionsabout tying on terminal taclke with 80 -100 lbs besides the centauri?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I rely mostly on palomar and improved cinch knots, both work well for mono and braided line when tying hooks swivel or snaps. If I'm tying a lure directly to the line I use a Rapala knot.

When I amtying a flurocarbon leader to mono I use a Seaguar knot or I will use a double uni-knot. This works for tying braided to mono also.

Regardless, I got tired of having to tie knots for my sons when we when out so I created this pdf of knots I have found on the internet. Hope this helps.


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

i mainlyuse:

improved clinch (leader to swivels and lures andsuch)

snell (leader to hook)

palomar (leader to just about anything)

blood (line to leader)


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the link tiderider, i got a new heavy bottom rod for christmas to wage war on grouper and ajs and put 50lb power pro on it and have had that single clinch pull on me and its been really discouraging, loose the lead, 6/0 circle, swivel and alot of flora leader, im sure you know the drill, and of course the FISH! I'll have to try the double line version.


----------

